# New way to get fit and build "muscle"



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Virtually every "guide" out there dealing with infidelity, divorce, "doing the 180", etc. talks about how men should focus on themselves, start working out, build muscle, etc. to make themselves more attractive.

Unfortunately, unless you have the IQ of a green bean, exercise for many is simply repetitive and boring.

Thankfully, someone has finally created a way for men to enjoy "working out":

PornHub launches BangFit so you can bang to get fit


----------

